# Touchpad being recognized as evdev pointer, not by synaptics

## numberlessusername

running kernel config: http://bpaste.net/show/117125/

working ubuntu kernel config (SAME HARDWARE)http://bpaste.net/show/117136/

xorg log: http://bpaste.net/show/117107/ (I am told by iamben of IRC that lines 323 and 342 imply it's a kernel issue and not an xorg conf issue as if it were an xorg conf issue it would still be recognized as a touchpad and not a wheelymouse)

dmesg: http://bpaste.net/show/117126/

/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ #

10-evdev.conf: http://bpaste.net/show/117137/

50-synaptics.conf: http://bpaste.net/show/117138/

as far as I know, I've got all the kernel options I need. The laptop is this one: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/gazp9

laptop starts, x starts, window manager starts, keyboard works, mouse can move, tap-click and button click all normal. But it won't two-finger scroll or edgescroll, as I tell it to do in 50-synaptics.conf. It still works in the limited fashion if you disable anything in 10-evdev, except it stops when you disable the pointer catchall entry. This laptop came with Ubuntu, where the touchpad works fine. I tried copypasting the xorg.conf.d folder from ubuntu over to Gentoo and it did not work.

xf86-input-synaptics is indeed installed

if this turns out not to be a kernel issue, feel free to move me over to Desktop Environments, moderators  :Smile: 

I've looked for more specific info on what trackpad is in here but I can't find it. if you've got anything I can run to provide that info, I'd be happy to.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

----------

## VoidMage

If the lines in xorg log, you've referenced, are supposed to be for your trackpad, they definitely don't look that way.

What does 'udevadm info' print about the event node of that trackpad ?

----------

## numberlessusername

http://bpaste.net/show/117140/

there you go.

They're the only mouse-like peripheral I've got onthis computer. iamben said it's not surprising that it appears once as an event and once as a mouse if that's what you mean

----------

## PaulBredbury

It would be useful to boot into a Ubuntu LiveCD and collect the output of:

```
lsmod
```

Then check that those are not missing from your Gentoo kernel.

----------

## numberlessusername

Figured it out. This is an elantech touchpad, apparently. Enabling that extension in the kernel fixed my issues. Thanks for your responses!

----------

